# BPC-157 and TB500 log



## Spear (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello everyone. I have had a nagging shoulder injury for a while. Sometimes it starts feeling better, other times it feels like hell. I haven't had it looked at by a doctor yet. 

I'm going to be running 250mcg x 2 ED of BPC, and 5MG per week of TB500. I will be pinning this IM into my shoulder area. I'll run this for 1 month.


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 16, 2021)

Spear said:


> Hello everyone. I have had a nagging shoulder injury for a while. Sometimes it starts feeling better, other times it feels like hell. I haven't had it looked at by a doctor yet.
> 
> I'm going to be running 250mcg x 2 ED of BPC, and 5MG per week of TB500. I will be pinning this IM into my shoulder area. I'll run this for 1 month.


Are you currently taking any other supplements and are you on TRT?

Following along to see your results 👍


----------



## eazy (Sep 16, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Are you currently taking any other supplements and are you on TRT?
> 
> Following along to see your results 👍








						Spear gets fatter by the day
					

Yesterday was leg day. Felt really good. Loving the extra calories and energy in the gym.   Today was chest. Here are my final sets:  Flat BB Bench:  315x4   Incline BB Bench  225x 8  Flat Plate loaded machine  2 plates each side x 15  Incline Plate Loaded Machine 70 each side x 10  DB side Lat...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 16, 2021)

eazy said:


> Spear gets fatter by the day
> 
> 
> Yesterday was leg day. Felt really good. Loving the extra calories and energy in the gym.   Today was chest. Here are my final sets:  Flat BB Bench:  315x4   Incline BB Bench  225x 8  Flat Plate loaded machine  2 plates each side x 15  Incline Plate Loaded Machine 70 each side x 10  DB side Lat...
> ...


Ahhh, ok.

The NPP will likely give shoulder relief while taking it. I felt benefits in joint pain while taking it. The decanate ester seems to work better. At least it does for me.

Anyway, if you're taking those SARMS just for the joint relief, your results may be a little skewed because the NPP will also be aiding in making your shoulder feel better.

My joint pain always came back after my cycles ended so I guess it would be safe to say that if your joint pain didn't come back a few months after your cycle, the SARMS would have worked though.


----------



## Awesomeauzi (Sep 16, 2021)

I am curious how this goes Spear, please share as you find out more. I too have drunk the kool aid and am soon to start the exact same cocktail for a nagging shoulder injury of several months. Cheers to you mate, I hope it heals!!


----------



## Spear (Sep 16, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> Ahhh, ok.
> 
> The NPP will likely give shoulder relief while taking it. I felt benefits in joint pain while taking it. The decanate ester seems to work better. At least it does for me.
> 
> ...


Yeah I thought NPP might give some relief. We shall find out!


----------



## TomJ (Sep 16, 2021)

Awesomeauzi said:


> I am curious how this goes Spear, please share as you find out more. I too have drunk the kool aid and am soon to start the exact same cocktail for a nagging shoulder injury of several months. Cheers to you mate, I hope it heals!!


Keep in mind that BPC 157 is supposed to help with active healing of tendon damage. if its a mechanical impingement thats causing you pain it will do nothing.


----------



## Spear (Sep 16, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Keep in mind that BPC 157 is supposed to help with active healing of tendon damage. if its a mechanical impingement thats causing you pain it will do nothing.


This is why I stated that I have not seen a doctor. I am not sure what actually could be causing pain. So it’s possible that my results may be irrelevant to the peptide working or not


----------



## TomJ (Sep 16, 2021)

I had some persistent shoulder join issues. Leftovers from two dislocations from my wrestling and pole vaulting days. Dealt with it for like 6-7 years and finally went to a pt to work on some mobility work. 

Pain gone. 

Sometimes seeing an expert is all it takes. 

That said I've heard nothing but positive things from the peptides, I actually looked into these long before I looked into AAS because of my shoulder. Hope they work out and I'll be definitely following.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 17, 2021)

Just wanted to chip in to comment that I had a LONG time shoulder injury from bench pressing, I couldn't really do pressing movements for around two years (most often I just pushed through the pain when it was bearable), I went to 3 different doctors and 2 physiotherapists and nobody found a solution. I used BPC-157 subq on the left delt for 4 weeks, think it was 250mg in the morning and 250mg in the evening and since then I haven't had the shoulder problem. Hope it works for you too!


----------



## Jin (Sep 17, 2021)

Lots of questions about these compounds. This will be an excellent resource for many. Thank you for logging Spear.


----------



## Spear (Sep 17, 2021)

Kingjpwn said:


> Just wanted to chip in to comment that I had a LONG time shoulder injury from bench pressing, I couldn't really do pressing movements for around two years (most often I just pushed through the pain when it was bearable), I went to 3 different doctors and 2 physiotherapists and nobody found a solution. I used BPC-157 subq on the left delt for 4 weeks, think it was 250mg in the morning and 250mg in the evening and since then I haven't had the shoulder problem. Hope it works for you too!


That’s awesome news. My injury also came from bench


----------



## Spear (Sep 17, 2021)

Morning of day 2: nothing changed yet. I’m pinning front and side delt on left shoulder


----------



## Kingjpwn (Sep 17, 2021)

Spear said:


> That’s awesome news. My injury also came from bench


Let's hope it helps you too. Not sure why it helped but it helped and that's what was important for me.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 17, 2021)

Good luck, I hope it works for you. In my case I got nothing but momentary relief... However I also think my issue might be more mechanical than it is about soft tissues. 

I'll be watching this one closely. Thanks for logging this!


----------



## Awesomeauzi (Sep 17, 2021)

I can see how a mechanical issue / impingement wouldn’t be fixed by this. More stories like yours Kingjpwn, that’s awesome! It’s heartening to hear. I’ll likely pin near the injury for extra good luck,. Don’t lose hope! It seems like most of the stories here report success week 2. 

If your feeling up to it, YouTube has some good resources for shoulder testing. Kennedy-hawkin in particular for impingement. Word on the PT, couldn’t agree more to its worth.


----------



## Spear (Sep 17, 2021)

Awesomeauzi said:


> I can see how a mechanical issue / impingement wouldn’t be fixed by this. More stories like yours Kingjpwn, that’s awesome! It’s heartening to hear. I’ll likely pin near the injury for extra good luck,. Don’t lose hope! It seems like most of the stories here report success week 2.
> 
> If your feeling up to it, YouTube has some good resources for shoulder testing. Kennedy-hawkin in particular for impingement. Word on the PT, couldn’t agree more to its worth.


Thanks for the tips. I’ll look into that guy for impingement.


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 17, 2021)

BPC 157 healed a tricep injury for me in two weeks. I used 500mcg morning and again at night for first 5 or 6 days
Then 250 morning and night for the rest of the time


----------



## Spear (Sep 18, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> BPC 157 healed a tricep injury for me in two weeks. I used 500mcg morning and again at night for first 5 or 6 days
> Then 250 morning and night for the rest of the time


That was just BPC by itself?


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 18, 2021)

Spear said:


> That was just BPC by itself?



Yessir
Worked great.


----------



## Spear (Sep 20, 2021)

So this weekend I did my morning and night shots of BPC, and finished the rest of the first vial of TB. 

@Jonjon provided me with a couple of good stretches to do, and they are really great. Feels like they target the area exactly where I feel the pain. 

So far, no changes.


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 20, 2021)

That stretch has been great for me. I can’t remember when I started doing them but it was probably in the spring. Never thought much about shoulder pain since. 

I don’t go as far as that guy did, I just do it till I feel it open up the joint. If it wasn’t for stumbling up on that video, I probably never would’ve gotten back on the flat bench, as I was having so much trouble with my shoulder


----------



## Spear (Sep 20, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> That stretch has been great for me. I can’t remember when I started doing them but it was probably in the spring. Never thought much about shoulder pain since.
> 
> I don’t go as far as that guy did, I just do it till I feel it open up the joint. If it wasn’t for stumbling up on that video, I probably never would’ve gotten back on the flat bench, as I was having so much trouble with my shoulder


It’s pretty nuts for me. I’ve tried rubbing the area, using one of those massage guns, but can’t actually feel like I’m touching where I know the pain is, that stretch though, hits it perfect and feels so damn good.

I was also surprised at how flexible his shoulder was. Haha no way is my wrist touching the floor


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 20, 2021)

I'm curious as to where folks are sourcing peptides from. I assume it's okay to discuss that, right? I've had good results from some and less than from others. 

Tb500 and BPC are pricey enough that I'd want to be sure before ordering.


----------



## TomJ (Sep 20, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> That stretch has been great for me. I can’t remember when I started doing them but it was probably in the spring. Never thought much about shoulder pain since.
> 
> I don’t go as far as that guy did, I just do it till I feel it open up the joint. If it wasn’t for stumbling up on that video, I probably never would’ve gotten back on the flat bench, as I was having so much trouble with my shoulder


Mind sharing the vid? I've largely delt with my shoulder issues, but I'll never turn down more tricks for when it flares up from time to time.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 20, 2021)

Spear said:


> So this weekend I did my morning and night shots of BPC, and finished the rest of the first vial of TB.
> 
> @Jonjon provided me with a couple of good stretches to do, and they are really great. Feels like they target the area exactly where I feel the pain.
> 
> So far, no changes.


I'd be interested in this stretch. Link?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 20, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I'd be interested in this stretch. Link?


Yes, please don't hog this secret all to yourself. Please share with fellow brothers with bad shoulders 😁


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 20, 2021)

Here it is. I just stumbled up on it on YouTube searching about bench press shoulder injuries. I had tried hanging, and all kinds of stuff. But since I started this I have had zero shoulder issues. Took a couple weeks to start to notice anything


----------



## Send0 (Sep 20, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Here it is. I just stumbled up on it on YouTube searching about bench press shoulder injuries. I had tried hanging, and all kinds of stuff. But since I started this I have had zero shoulder issues. Took a couple weeks to start to notice anything


Hanging helps a little for me, but looking for anything extra I can do to bring more relief. Thanks man! Very much appreciated!


----------



## Spear (Sep 20, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> I'm curious as to where folks are sourcing peptides from. I assume it's okay to discuss that, right? I've had good results from some and less than from others.
> 
> Tb500 and BPC are pricey enough that I'd want to be sure before ordering.


There is a thread here:






						Online Peptide Suppliers
					

I'm thinking it would be good to have a thread listing all of the reliable online peptide suppliers. Please share your favorite peptide suppliers here.



					ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## Spear (Sep 21, 2021)

day: 5

So i'm not sure if this is just mental or what, but I did chest today (I did take it easy, but I still moved some decent weight around). Usually after chest day my shoulder is killing me, like taking my shirt off is very painful.

Today is the best my shoulder has felt in quite some time. Hoping this continues.


----------



## Awesomeauzi (Sep 23, 2021)

Go shoulder go. Have you turned into the hulk yet? I have my BPC / TB arriving today and am curious how this turns out.


----------



## Spear (Sep 24, 2021)

Awesomeauzi said:


> Go shoulder go. Have you turned into the hulk yet? I have my BPC / TB arriving today and am curious how this turns out.


I already am the hulk. Just the hulk with a bad shoulder! Haha

I’m feeling improvement every single day.


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 24, 2021)

Now you just gotta be careful not to get greedy and reinjure it


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 24, 2021)

Yoo brother I’m real heavy into deca for shoulder issues .. I swear by it .. shit works


----------



## Awesomeauzi (Sep 24, 2021)

hahaha that’s awesome, it’s working! 



Bro Bundy said:


> Yoo brother I’m real heavy into deca for shoulder issues .. I swear by it .. shit works


 
Ooo!  Does the pain / injury generally stay resolved off cycle when your not taking Deca?


----------



## Spear (Sep 24, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Yoo brother I’m real heavy into deca for shoulder issues .. I swear by it .. shit works


It has been over 10 years since I touched Deca. I remember my joints feeling good, but hard to really remember much else.


----------



## Spear (Sep 25, 2021)

Day 9: 

Shoulder is feeing better every day. I’m surprised every time I go to put a shirt on, or take it off at how much better it feels to lift my left arm. 

*I do want to note a side effect:*

There is a chance that BPC-157 can pretty much mute the effects of stimulants and amphetamines. I guess depending on who you are, this could be a positive thing. 

I personally do not like this. I suffer from pretty severe ADHD and adderall drastically changes how my brain functions. 

Well, not anymore. Haha. Now it’s as if I took no pills, drank no coffee, or had pre workout. Pretty nuts, I will do more research on why and how this happens.  

however, I think I’d rather have my shoulder feel great again, and go back to moving some heavy weight, than be hyper focused at work.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Spear said:


> Day 9:
> 
> Shoulder is feeing better every day. I’m surprised every time I go to put a shirt on, or take it off at how much better it feels to lift my left arm.
> 
> ...


That's interesting. I take Vyvanse and noticed no blunting effects from BPC. Is your Adderall time release, or instant release?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Sep 25, 2021)

Spear said:


> Day 9:
> 
> Shoulder is feeing better every day. I’m surprised every time I go to put a shirt on, or take it off at how much better it feels to lift my left arm.
> 
> ...


Is this something you were aware might happen? You heard of this side effect prior to starting this pep tide or did you deduce that its the peptide thats somehow competing for the same receptor(s) as your amphetamine?


----------



## Spear (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> That's interesting. I take Vyvanse and noticed no blunting effects from BPC. Is your Adderall time release, or instant release?



XR. I am prescribed 60mg a day. I don’t always take that amount, so when I do, I can really feel it. Yesterday I felt nothing. Was odd. 



biggerben692000 said:


> Is this something you were aware might happen? You heard of this side effect prior to starting this pep tide or did you deduce that its the peptide thats somehow competing for the same receptor(s) as your amphetamine?



Yes I was aware this could happen. I had done my research. Like I stated, having my shoulder recover was more important to me. And taking a break from stimulants is something I needed to do anyway. 

People who got this effect reported that everything went back to normal about 6-8 weeks after finishing their cycle


----------



## Send0 (Sep 25, 2021)

Spear said:


> XR. I am prescribed 60mg a day. I don’t always take that amount, so when I do, I can really feel it. Yesterday I felt nothing. Was odd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I admit I didn't research BPC interactions. Do you know if it's a guarantee to impact amphetamines, or is it person dependent?


----------



## TomJ (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh no, I'm doomed if I ever decide to use bpc. 

I'm hopeless without my coffee. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spear (Sep 25, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Hmm, I admit I didn't research BPC interactions. Do you know if it's a guarantee to impact amphetamines, or is it person dependent?


It sounds like it’s person dependent, but more often than not, it was highly blunting the effects. 

There haven’t been any clinician human studies done


----------



## Spear (Sep 27, 2021)

I hit chest on Saturday and felt sooo good I the gym. I lift with good meathead friend on Saturday and was finally able to push myself (shouldn’t have). But I benched more than I she in a while, and at the time I felt great. 

I hit 315 for 8 reps. 

The next day (today, Sunday) my shoulder was not so happy with me. I put some bio freeze on in the morning, and throughout the day it has started to feel much better to my surprise. 

I won’t push it anymore for the remainder of this trial. But man, having that little glimpse of young Spear come back out was pretty rad.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 27, 2021)

Spear said:


> I hit chest on Saturday and felt sooo good I the gym. I lift with good meathead friend on Saturday and was finally able to push myself (shouldn’t have). But I benched more than I she in a while, and at the time I felt great.
> 
> I hit 315 for 8 reps.
> 
> ...


I use Salonpas patches...








						Salonpas® Pain Relief Products | Salonpas® Pain Patches & Sprays
					

For Mild to Moderate Arthritis, Back, Joint and Muscle Pains. Salonpas® Pain Relief Patches & Sprays for Powerful Pain Relief When and Where You Need It.




					us.hisamitsu
				




Sometimes when I overdo it, I look like Boris Karloff The Mummy!


----------



## Spear (Oct 5, 2021)

So I’m still doing the same protocol. But I am very frustrated with myself for that heavy bench day. My shoulder was extremely sore. It has been getting better, and I’m taking it easy


----------



## Badleroybrown (Oct 6, 2021)

Been there. It’s when we do things like this, even though we know in our heads that we should give it more time. Then we end up putting healing of another week.  🤙


----------



## MartinKY (Oct 21, 2021)

Before you start inject, you need to diagonse what the issue is. Are you suffering from a tear, rotator cuff inury? Are you doing an PT? Injecting stuff without knowing what the issue is throwing money down the sink. 

Find the problem and use peptides as an  ADDITIONAL aide. Trust me peptides is no magic bullet you need to know what the issue is and work on it.


----------



## wsmwannabe (Oct 21, 2021)

interesting thread. I’ll be starting my own soon to recover from a torn lat. good luck with the shoulder/chest issues


----------



## Spear (Oct 21, 2021)

MartinKY said:


> Before you start inject, you need to diagonse what the issue is. Are you suffering from a tear, rotator cuff inury? Are you doing an PT? Injecting stuff without knowing what the issue is throwing money down the sink.
> 
> Find the problem and use peptides as an  ADDITIONAL aide. Trust me peptides is no magic bullet you need to know what the issue is and work on it.


This was already discussed in the thread, but thank you for the concern. 

All of the product was given to me for free by a supplier, so no worries on the money part


----------



## Spear (Oct 21, 2021)

wsmwannabe said:


> interesting thread. I’ll be starting my own soon to recover from a torn lat. good luck with the shoulder/chest issues


Good luck, brother!


----------



## Spear (Oct 26, 2021)

So I stopped my test over the weekend. It has been longer than a month. Here’s my results: 

Shoulder feels better. I can put a t-shirt on without being in pain anymore, that’s a plus. 

But obviously something is still wrong. I will be seeing my PCP on Friday, and I’ll ask for a referral to specialist. 

Other notes: stimulants seemed to lose quite a bit of effect. I am prescribed Adderall for my ADHD, it doesn’t seem to do much anymore, so I quit taking it, but it seems that I am still able to focus and stay on track much better than before. 

Digestion is awesome. If you’ve got some gut issues I’d HIGHLY recommend trying BPC. 

I did just have a minor surgery on my back (pre cancerous mole removed) and I’m kinda temped to continue the BPC to see if it helps the healing time. 

Overall I’m glad I did do this experiment as it’s something I’ve wanted to do. I feel that I had no negative sides, and would try it again if I have a minor injury.


----------



## Awesomeauzi (Oct 27, 2021)

Thank you Spear for following up, I was just wondering what happened with your trial. Maybe it’s something structural in that shoulder. I hope you get your answer. I will make sure to do something similar with my own experience. I may have a labral tear and am waiting on MRI. Go hulk!


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 27, 2021)

That’s too bad. I had high hopes for that stretch helping you. Bpc 157 helped heal my tricep. I’m back to pre injury weights and exercises 

Doesn’t look like the shoulder has hindered your gains though


----------



## Spear (Oct 28, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> That’s too bad. I had high hopes for that stretch helping you. Bpc 157 helped heal my tricep. I’m back to pre injury weights and exercises
> 
> Doesn’t look like the shoulder has hindered your gains though


I have found workarounds for most things. I have been taking it very easy on chest, but thankfully that body part grows the easiest for me.


----------

